# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  Kerjasama Seiryuu Koi & Konishi Europe -  Online Konishi Auction for Indonesia

## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Sebagai dealer Konishi di Indonesia, kami cukup sering  mendapatkan feedback dan pertanyaan mengenai www.konishi-koi.com dari  beberapa customer kami. Website tersebut merupakan website partner kami,  yaitu Konishi Europe, agen resmi Konishi Koi Farm untuk wilayah Eropa  dan sekitar nya. Konishi Europe saat ini merupakan salah 1 dealer koi  terbesar di Eropa yang sama seperti kami, hanya menjual ikan dari  Konishi saja. Sebenarnya Konishi Europe merupakan partner kami dari awal  hubungan kami dengan Konishi Koi Farm, sehingga bila diperhatikan  banyak jg foto2 ikan di website tersebut yg merupakan stock kami atau  sudah dimiliki oleh customer Seiryuu. Kami jg pernah beberapa kali  mendapatkan pertanyaan mengenai lelang / online auction pada website  tersebut karena harga retail ikan2 Konishi, terutama untuk jenis2  tertentu, relatif mahal. Sebalik nya, kadang2 banyak ikan2 Konishi yg  dilelang di website tersebut dengan starting price yg cukup rendah. 

Setelah  pembicaraan yg cukup panjang dengan Konishi Europe, juga dengan izin  dari Konishi Koi Farm, Seiryuu diijinkan untuk menghandle ikan2 yg  dilelang di website Konishi Europe selama posisi ikan2 tersebut masih  ada di Jepang. Kami berharap dengan adanya kerjasama ini, ikan2 Konishi  bisa lebih lagi dikenal di Indonesia dengan harga yg lebih terjangkau. 

*Lelang Minggu Ini - Auction No 118-17*

Foto2 ikan selengkap nya bisa dilihat di:

http://www.konishi-koi.com/ks/koi-auktionen.html

Beberapa rekomendasi Seiryuu:

*Varietas Baru dari Konishi Koi Farm:*

*Jenis: Karashi Kohaku
Bloodline: Karako 
Size & Sex: 58cm, Female
Age: Nisai lahiran 2012
Grade: Tategoi
Harga Awal Lelang: 1,290 Euro* 

LINK: http://www.konishi-koi.com/ks/koi-au...hi-kohaku.html

Komentar & Deskripsi Konishi Europe:

Karashi  Kohaku merupakan jenis baru, hasil silangan Karashi Nanashigoi dengan  Kohaku. Tujuan dari kombinasi / kawin silang ini adalah untuk  memindahkan gen super jumbo yg dimiliki Karashigoi kepada bloodline  Kohaku yg dimiliki saat ini. Menilai dari bloodline dan body structure  nya, Karashi kohaku ini mempunyai bakat pertumbuhan yg sangat baik untuk  menjadi jumbo dan mencapai setidak nya 85cm bukan lah hal yg sulit. 



*Jenis: Shusui 
Bloodline: Lisa-Lisa
Size & Sex: 48cm, Female
Age: Nisai lahiran 2012
Grade: Tategoi
Harga Awal Lelang: 490 Euro*

Link: http://www.konishi-koi.com/ks/koi-auktionen/shusui.html

Komentar & Deskripsi dari Konishi Europe:

Shusui  ini termasuk dalam kategori Hana Shusui dengan kualitas Beni yg sangat  baik. Daya tarik shusui ini tidak terlalu terdapat pada kualitas ring  nya melainkan pattern nya yg sangat menarik terutama bila ikan ini sudah  berukuran jumbo di kemudian hari. Shusui ini dibesarkan pada kolam  beton di dalam greenhouse selama musim panas 2013 dan bukan di mud pond  sehingga ukuran nya sedikit lebih kecil dibanding ikan2 nisai lainnya yg  dibesarkan di mud pond. Tetapi melihat dari bentuk badan dan bone  structure nya, shusui ini mempunyai potensi untuk bertumbuh jumbo  setidaknya s/d 80cm.


*
Jenis: Shusui 
Bloodline: Lisa-Lisa
Size & Sex: 53cm, Female
Age: Nisai lahiran 2012
Grade: Tategoi
Harga Awal Lelang: 490 Euro*

LINK: http://www.konishi-koi.com/ks/koi-au...usui-5264.html

Komentar & Deskripsi dari Konishi Europe:

Kualitas  SHusui ini termasuk dalam kategori kelas atas di antara anakan  Lisa-Lisa. Bila Shusui ini memiliki 2 atau 3 sisik ring yg lebih jelas  di area pundak nya, maka Shusui ini bisa dikategorikan sebagai Kashira  Mawari (kelas di atas Tategoi). Selama musim panas 2013, Shusui ini  bertambah besar 15cm, dari 38cm menjadi 53cm, yg merupakan pertumbuhan  yg sangat luar biasa untuk seekor jumbo tosai Shusui yg dibesarkan di  Kolam Beton Greenhouse. Menilai dari bentuk kepala dan bone structure  nya, Shusui ini mempunyai potensi untuk menjadi jumbo dengan volume Body  yg luar biasa. 


*
Jenis: Shiro Utsuri
Bloodline: Dongori
Size & Sex: 53cm, Female
Age: Nisai lahiran 2012
Grade: Tategoi
Harga Awal Lelang: 990 Euro
*
LINK: http://www.konishi-koi.com/ks/koi-au...ro-utsuri.html

Komentar & Deskripsi dari Konishi Europe:

Shiro  Utsuri ini mempunyai kualitas Bake Zumi (Sumi terpendam) yg menarik dan  belum finish. Perkembangan sumi nya di tahun2 mendatang akan lah sangat  menarik seiring dengan bertambah besar nya ikan. Ikan ini mempunyai  potensi untuk bertumbuh s/d setidak nya 75-80cm. 




*Jenis: Benigoi
Bloodline: ACDC
Size & Sex: 63cm, Female
Age: Nisai lahiran 2012
Grade: Tategoi
Harga Awal Lelang: 990 Euro*

LINK: http://www.konishi-koi.com/ks/koi-au...n/benigoi.html

Komentar & Deskripsi dari Konishi Europe:

Benigoi  ini memiliki potensi untuk tumbuh secara luar biasa karena memiliki  darah Karashigoi. Dengan bentuk kepala dan postur tubuh yg sangat baik,  sangat memungkinkan untuk ikan ini bisa mencapai ukuran setidaknya 90cm  dalam 2 tahun ke depan. Warna pada kepala dan badan pun mempunyai  bertambah gelap seiring dengan perutumbuhan ikan ini. Warna merah pada  sirip dayung pun masih bisa bertambah banyak. 





*Jenis: Kujaku
Bloodline: Justice
Size & Sex: 58cm, Female
Age: Nisai lahiran 2012
Grade: Tateshita
Harga Awal Lelang: 590 Euro*

LINK: http://www.konishi-koi.com/ks/koi-auktionen/kujaku.html

Komentar & Deskripsi dari Konishi Europe:

Kujaku  ini mempunyai warna yg cukup tebal dan warna platinum (Hikari) yg  sangat bersih. Yang menjadi kelemahannya adalah matsuba nya yg kurang  merata sehingga membuat ikan ini tergolong menjadi Tateshita (1 kelas di  Bawah tategoi). Tetapi seperti Kujaku2 ternakan Konishi pada umum nya,  bertumbuh menembus 80cm adalah hal yg mudah untuk ikan ini. Kujaku ini  sebelum nya di besarkan di mud pond pada musim panas 2013. 



*Jenis: Kohaku
Bloodline: Weather Report II
Size & Sex: 52cm, Female
Age: Nisai lahiran 2012
Grade: Tategoi
Harga Awal Lelang: 490 Euro*

LINK: http://www.konishi-koi.com/ks/koi-au...haku-5230.html

Komentar & Deskripsi dari Konishi Europe:

Kohaku  ini mempunyai pattern yg simple dan minimalis dengan kualitas beni dan  shiroji yg baik. Walaupun dibesarkan di kolam beton greenhouse selama  musim panas 2013, Kohaku ini menunjukan pertumbuhan yg baik dengan  menembus ukuran 50cm di mana rata2 ikan nisai lainnya banyak yg hanya  mencapai kisaran 45cm saja. Melihat potensi nya, kohaku ini dapat  bertumbuh s/d setidak nya 80cm. 



*Jenis: Kohaku
Bloodline: Weather Report II
Size & Sex: 51cm, Female
Age: Nisai lahiran 2012
Grade: Tategoi
Harga Awal Lelang: 490 Euro*


LINK: http://www.konishi-koi.com/ks/koi-auktionen/kohaku.html

Komentar & Deskripsi dari Konishi Europe:

Kohaku  ini juga berutumbuh dengan baik sampai 51cm setelah dibesarkan di kolam  beton Greenhouse selama musim panas 2013. Yang menjadi keunggulan pada  kohaku ini adalah ketebalan warna merah / beni nya dan juga skin quality  nya yg sangat baik. Kohaku ini berpotensi untuk terus bertumbuh jumbo. 




Waktu Lelang:
*
Lelang  sudah dimulai dari hari ini s/d Minggu 23 Feb 2014 pukul 20:00 (waktu  Jerman) = Senin 24 Feb 2014 pukul 02:00 atau jam 2 dini hari (WIB).*

System & Peraturan Lelang:
*Harga lelang di dalam kurs Euro. (1 Euro = Rp. 16,153.70 per pagi hari 18 Feb 2014)*
Kami  menghimbau kepada semua peserta lelang untuk selalu meninjau kurs dan  melakukan konversi terhadap budget anda karena kurs dapat berubah setiap  saat selama lelang berlangsung. 


*Seiryuu  bertindak sebagai handler dan perantara, sehingga peserta tidak perlu  melakukan pendaftaran dan login di website Konishi Europe karena saat  ini website tersebut hanya tersedia dalam bahasa Jerman.* System  online auction ini tidak mempunyai Injury Time atau Waktu Perpanjangan,  sehingga lelang akan berakhir tepat waktu pada jam yg ditetapkan. *System lelang online Konishi Europe memakai system yg sangat fair tanpa menguras budget peserta lelang.* Contoh:  Harga yg tertera saat ini pada halaman lelang merupakan harga bidder ke  2 tertinggi ditambahkan 1 Euro. Bila saat ini ada ikan dengan harga 500  Euro dan ada customer Seiryuu dengan budget / max bid 1,000 Euro untuk  ikan terserbut, maka Seiryuu akan memasukan angka 1,000 ke dalam System  tetapi harga ikan tidak akan berubah langsung menjadi 1,000 Euro,  melainkan harga ikan = angka tertinggi yg dimasukan peserta lain sebelum  nya dan ditambahkan 1 Euro. Misal angka tertinggi yg dimasukan peserta  lain sebelum lelang berakhir adalah 600 Euro dan Seiryuu sudah memasukan  angka 1,000 Euro sebelum nya, maka ikan akan tetap dimenangkan Seiryuu  dengan harga 601 Euro ( 600 + 1), bukan 1,000 Euro.  Peserta bisa  menghubungi kami secara langsung bila masi kurang mengerti mengenai  system ini. Untuk  alasan2 di atas, peserta diharapkan bisa memberikan nilai maximum bid /  budget untuk ikan yg diingankan cukup sekali saja dari jauh2 hari tanpa  harus melakukan perubahan atau penambahan budget secara mendadak / last  minute.*Peserta  yang telah memberikan deposito (Lihat Perihal Pembayaran), diharapkan  untuk mem-posting maximum bidding price anda di thread ini demi  transparansi terhadap forum kois.*Email konfirmasi resmi dari Konishi Europe untuk ikan yg dimenangkan akan kami forward ke email pemenang lelang.
 
*Syarat, Ketentuan & Peraturan:*


Saat ini, semua ikan berada di Greenhouse Konishi Koi Farm, Hiroshima, Japan. Ikan yang dilelang dijamin berkondisi sehat dan sesuai dengan foto. *Kami  tidak menerima complain bila warna ikan sedikit drop sewaktu sampai di  Indonesia, karena itu merupakan hal yg wajar dan dianggap resiko  bersama.* Pada kasus2 ekstrim  seperti warna ikan luntur total semasa karantina, ikan mati, dsb. nya  maka tentu akan ada penggantian atau solusi yg bisa dirundingkan  bersama. *Ikan dapat dikirim ke Indonesia pada kiriman Seiryuu berikut nya pada akhir bulan Maret atau awal April.* Tidak  semua ikan yang dimenangkan bisa di keep di mud pond di Konishi Koi  Farm karena space mud pond di Konishi sangatlah terbatas. 

*Perihal Pembayaran, Komisi/Fee & Ongkir:*


Peserta Lelang diwajibkan  memberikan deposito sebesar Rp 1.000.000,- sebelum menitipkan bid nya,  yg bisa ditransfer ke rek BCA 2330553777 a/n Agustinus Kurniawan. Bila  peserta pada akhirnya tidak mendapatkan ikan yang diinginkan, maka  deposito akan dikembalikan 100%. Peserta diharap menambahkan *12%* dari Final Bidding Price sebagai Komisi untuk Seiryuu yg hanya bertindak sebagai Handler & Pialang pada lelang ini. *3% Komisi dari Final Bidding Price akan kami sisihkan untuk forum Kois.*Contoh:  Peserta mememangkan 1 ekor ikan dengan final bidding price seharga  1,000 Euro maka komisi untuk Seiryuu adalah 120 Euro dan Seiryuu akan  memberikan 30 Euro untuk forum Kois.*Harga  Final Bid + Komisi 12% masih belum termasuk Biaya Ongkir Ikan ke  Indonesia. (Sekitar 2,5- 3 Juta Rupiah per Ekor untuk Ikan di bawah  55-60cm dan 5,5 Jt -6 Jt untuk ikan di atas 55-60cm). Jumlah ongkir  biasanya tergantung dari jumlah ikan per box yg bisa disesuaikan dengan  permintaan customer atau pemenang lelang.* Pemenang  Lelang harus melakukan pelunasan dalam waktu 3 X 24 Jam setelah lelang  berakhir melalui kurs yg disepakati dengan kami. Bila tidak, maka  deposito dianggap hangus.  Ongkir akan ditagih terpisah sewaktu ikan akan dikirim ke Indonesia.

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Sukses om...

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## me1me19

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## battleship

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iswardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Kalau gitu benigoinya 1 euro

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jhnsone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Jangan lupa bikin kolam barunya om epoe , hehehe.....

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

closing bid di rata rata 400 euro
atau sekitar.... 6 - 7jt,  

masih dibilang harga standart ya ini om?

koreksi kalau sy salah.... he he

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikoiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikoiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Om Agus. Ikannya dari Japan langsung ke pemilik atau di karantina Om Agus dulu?

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

> Tertarik yang ini .............................. lelang cuma 1 euro. Belakangannya jadi .................... Rp.8jt.


Om, kalo yg ini sih start nya 490 Euro.

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rx270

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Lelang Minggu Ini - Auction No 121**
SEMUA IKAN YG DILELANG MINGGU INI ADALAH TATEGOI GRADE A!!!
*
Foto2 ikan selengkap nya bisa dilihat di:

http://www.konishi-koi.com/ks/koi-auktionen.html
*
Beberapa rekomendasi Seiryuu:*

*
Jenis: Beni Kumonryu
Bloodline: Dario
Size & Sex: 54cm, Female
Age: Nisai lahiran 2012
Grade: Tategoi - A
Harga Awal Lelang: 990 Euro*


LINK: http://www.konishi-koi.com/ks/koi-auktionen/benikumonryu.html



Komentar & Deskripsi dari Konishi Europe:


Untuk seekor Beni Kumonryu, ikan ini memiliki pattern Kohaku, kualitas warna merah, dan potensi pertumbuhan yg sangat baik. Sayang saja pattern warna hitam / sumi nya belum muncul. Beni Kumonryu ini memiliki potensi untuk mempunyai pattern yg sangat menarik di tahun2 mendatang. Sangat direkomendasikan untuk kolam2 hobiis yg sudah terbukti baik untuk perkembangan sumi / warna hitam.
*


Jenis: Shusui
Bloodline: Lisa-Lisa
Size & Sex: 47cm, Female
Age: Nisai lahiran 2012
Grade: Tategoi A
Harga Awal Lelang: 590 Euro
*
LINK: http://www.konishi-koi.com/ks/koi-auktionen/shusui.html



Komentar & Deskripsi dari Konishi Europe:

Shusui ini mempunyai kepala yg bersih, skin quality yg baik dan warna merah yg cerah & tebal. Susunan ring nya pun  rapi hanya saja warna ringnya belum finish. Shusui ini mempunyai potensi untuk bertumbuh kurang lebih s/d minimum 80cm dengan tentunya perawatan dan keeping yg baik.


*Jenis: Shusui
Bloodline: Lisa-Lisa
Size & Sex: 47cm, Female
Age: Nisai lahiran 2012
Grade: Tategoi - A
Harga Awal Lelang: 590 Euro*

LINK: http://www.konishi-koi.com/ks/koi-auktionen/shusui-5251.html



Komentar & Deskripsi dari Konishi Europe:


Walaupun shusui ini kehilangan dua buah sisik ring di area pundak nya, kualitas nya secara keseluruhan tetaplah baik karena pattern dan kualitas beni nya yg sangat simetris. Shusui ini berpotensi untuk bertumbuh jumbo s/d setidak nya 80cm.

*Jenis: Ginrin Kohaku
Bloodline: Maruku
Size & Sex: 55cm, Female
Age: Nisai lahiran 2012
Grade: Tategoi - A
Harga Awal Lelang: 990 Euro*

LINK: http://www.konishi-koi.com/ks/koi-auktionen/ginrin-kohaku.html




Komentar & Deskripsi dari Konishi Europe:

Tentu saja anda akan berpikir Maruten pada Ginrin Kohaku ini terlalu kecil. Tetapi itu adalah 1-1 nya kelemahan pada koi ini, bila tidak, Ginrin Kohaku ini akan dikategorikan sebagai Kashira Mawari atau yg terbaik. Bahkan untuk seekor Ginrin, koi ini akan bertumbuh jumbo menembus 80cm di tahun2 ke depan

*Jenis: Kohaku
Bloodline: Weather Report II
Size & Sex: 47cm, Female
Age: Nisai lahiran 2012
Grade: Tategoi - A
Harga Awal Lelang: 790 Euro*

LINK: http://www.konishi-koi.com/ks/koi-auktionen/kohaku.html



Komentar & Deskripsi dari Konishi Europe:

Pattern Klasik yg cukup sempurna untuk seekor Kohaku. Kohaku ini mempunyai kualitas yg sebenarnya layak untuk di keep oleh Konishi sendiri untuk dibesarkan lebih lagi sampai Sansai sebelum diberi label harga. Melihat posturnya Kohaku ini setidak nya akan bertumbuh s/d 80cm. 


*Jenis: Kohaku
Bloodline: Weather Report II
Size & Sex: 51cm, Female
Age: Nisai lahiran 2012
Grade: Tategoi - A
Harga Awal Lelang: 790 Euro*

LINK: http://www.konishi-koi.com/ks/koi-auktionen/kohaku-5223.html



Komentar & Deskripsi dari Konishi Europe:

Kohaku ini mempunyai skin quality yg sangat luar biasa dan membuat Shiroji / warna putih  nya menjadi sangat kontras dengan Beni/ warna merah nya yg sangat tebal. Beni dan Skin nya mempunyai shine atau kilau yg baik. Menilai dari postur dan bentuk badannya, Kohaku ini akan mempunyai pertumbuhan yang sangat pesat untuk menjadi jumbo setidaknya s/d 85cm.


*Jenis: Benigoi
Bloodline: ACDC
Size & Sex: 60cm, Female
Age: Nisai lahiran 2012
Grade: Tategoi - A
Harga Awal Lelang: 990 Euro*

LINK: http://www.konishi-koi.com/ks/koi-au...n/benigoi.html



Komentar & Deskripsi dari Konishi Europe:

Seperti minggu2 sebelum nya, Benigoi berdarah Karashi kami mempunyai potensi untuk bertumbuh setidak nya s/d 90cm. Apalagi yg anda inginkan dari seekor Benigoi selain Warna merah yg diwarisi dari Kohaku dengan pertumbuhan seperti Karashigoi. Warna / Beni pada ikan ini bisa dianggap belum finish dan bisa menjadi lebih merah di kemudian hari, juga warna pada sirip sayap / pectoral fin nya juga akan menjadi merah semua seiring dengan waktu.


Waktu Lelang:
*
Lelang sudah dimulai dari hari ini s/d Minggu, 16 Maret 2014 pukul 20:00 / 8 Malam (waktu Jerman) = Senin 17 Maret 2014 pukul 02:00 atau jam 2 dini hari (WIB).*

System & Peraturan Lelang:


*Harga lelang di dalam kurs Euro. (1 Euro = Rp. 16,145 per pagi hari 3 Mar 2014)*
Kami menghimbau kepada semua peserta lelang untuk selalu meninjau kurs dan melakukan konversi terhadap budget anda karena kurs dapat berubah setiap saat selama lelang berlangsung. 



*Seiryuu bertindak sebagai handler dan perantara, sehingga peserta tidak perlu melakukan pendaftaran dan login di website Konishi Europe karena saat ini website tersebut hanya tersedia dalam bahasa Jerman.*System online auction ini tidak mempunyai Injury Time atau Waktu Perpanjangan, sehingga lelang akan berakhir tepat waktu pada jam yg ditetapkan.*System lelang online Konishi Europe memakai system yg sangat fair tanpa menguras budget peserta lelang.*Contoh: Harga yg tertera saat ini pada halaman lelang merupakan harga bidder ke 2 tertinggi ditambahkan 1 Euro. Bila saat ini ada ikan dengan harga 500 Euro dan ada customer Seiryuu dengan budget / max bid 1,000 Euro untuk ikan terserbut, maka Seiryuu akan memasukan angka 1,000 ke dalam System tetapi harga ikan tidak akan berubah langsung menjadi 1,000 Euro, melainkan harga ikan = angka tertinggi yg dimasukan peserta lain sebelum nya dan ditambahkan 1 Euro. Misal angka tertinggi yg dimasukan peserta lain sebelum lelang berakhir adalah 600 Euro dan Seiryuu sudah memasukan angka 1,000 Euro sebelum nya, maka ikan akan tetap dimenangkan Seiryuu dengan harga 601 Euro ( 600 + 1), bukan 1,000 Euro. Peserta bisa menghubungi kami secara langsung bila masi kurang mengerti mengenai system ini.Untuk alasan2 di atas, peserta diharapkan bisa memberikan nilai maximum bid / budget untuk ikan yg diingankan cukup sekali saja dari jauh2 hari tanpa harus melakukan perubahan atau penambahan budget secara mendadak / last minute.*Peserta yang telah memberikan deposito (Lihat Perihal Pembayaran), diharapkan untuk mem-posting maximum bidding price anda di thread ini demi transparansi terhadap forum koi’s.*Email konfirmasi resmi dari Konishi Europe untuk ikan yg dimenangkan akan kami forward ke email pemenang lelang.
*Syarat, Ketentuan & Peraturan:*




Saat ini, semua ikan berada di Greenhouse Konishi Koi Farm, Hiroshima, Japan.Ikan yang dilelang dijamin berkondisi sehat dan sesuai dengan foto.*Kami tidak menerima complain bila warna ikan sedikit drop sewaktu sampai di Indonesia, karena itu merupakan hal yg wajar dan dianggap resiko bersama.*Pada kasus2 ekstrim seperti warna ikan luntur total semasa karantina, ikan mati, dsb. nya maka tentu akan ada penggantian atau solusi yg bisa dirundingkan bersama.*Ikan dapat dikirim ke Indonesia pada kiriman Seiryuu berikut nya pada akhir bulan Maret atau awal April.*Tidak semua ikan yang dimenangkan bisa di keep di mud pond di Konishi Koi Farm karena space mud pond di Konishi sangatlah terbatas.
*Perihal Pembayaran, Komisi/Fee & Ongkir:*




Peserta Lelang diwajibkan memberikan deposito sebesar Rp 1.000.000,- sebelum menitipkan bid nya, yg bisa ditransfer ke rek BCA 2330553777 a/n Agustinus Kurniawan. Bila peserta pada akhirnya tidak mendapatkan ikan yang diinginkan, maka deposito akan dikembalikan 100%.Peserta diharap menambahkan *12%* dari Final Bidding Price sebagai Komisi untuk Seiryuu yg hanya bertindak sebagai Handler & Pialang pada lelang ini.*3% Komisi dari Final Bidding Price akan kami sisihkan untuk forum Koi’s.*Contoh: Peserta mememangkan 1 ekor ikan dengan final bidding price seharga 1,000 Euro maka komisi untuk Seiryuu adalah 120 Euro dan Seiryuu akan memberikan 30 Euro untuk forum Koi’s.*Harga Final Bid + Komisi 12% masih belum termasuk Biaya Ongkir Ikan ke Indonesia. (Sekitar 2,5- 3 Juta Rupiah per Ekor untuk Ikan di bawah 55-60cm dan 5,5 Jt -6 Jt untuk ikan di atas 55-60cm). Jumlah ongkir biasanya tergantung dari jumlah ikan per box yg bisa disesuaikan dengan permintaan customer atau pemenang lelang.*Pemenang Lelang harus melakukan pelunasan dalam waktu 3 X 24 Jam setelah lelang berakhir melalui kurs yg disepakati dengan kami. Bila tidak, maka deposito dianggap hangus.Ongkir akan ditagih terpisah sewaktu ikan akan dikirim ke Indonesia.

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Auction No. 152 dibuka kembali untuk Market Indonesia berhubung posisi ikan2 ini masih ada di Jepang.

Sedikit deskripsi Konishi Europe mengenai ikan2 pada auction kali ini:

The Koi from auction 152 is Tategoi who were born in 2013. In the summer of 2014 they were neither in the natural pond, still kept in the greenhouse under growth conditions, which explains the current size. But this growth has not stop on the color development is still on the expected future growth an adverse effect. Many of the Koi have the potential to grow to jumbo size and sometimes one or the other siblings, which is 15 cm greater than today, still have to be. Due to the size we can not yet say whether it is male or female in the individual Koi, but we go because of the color development on the assumption that the number of female Koi exceeds the male.

Terjemahan:

Koi2 pada lelang kali ini merupakan Tategoi yg lahir di Tahun 2013. Pada musim panas 2014, ikan2 ini tidak dibesarkan di mudpond, melainkan di dalam kolam beton kecil di Greenhouse Toko Konishi. Kondisi ini menjelaskan size ikan2 tersebut yg relatif lebih kecil dan warna yg lebih solid dibandingkan saudara2 seumuran nya yg dibesarkan secara intensif di dalam mudpond. Karena ukurannya, maka kami juga tidak bisa memberikan kepastian akan jenis kelamin ikan2 tersebut. Sebetulnya, kebanyakan dari ikan2 ini mempunyai potensi untuk bertumbuh jumbo karena ikan2 seumuran yg masuk ke mudpond rata2 sudah berukuran 15cm lebih besar hari ini.

Foto2 ikan selengkapnya dapat dilihat di:

http://www.konishi-koi.com/ks/koi-auktionen.html?p=1
http://www.konishi-koi.com/ks/koi-auktionen.html?p=2
http://www.konishi-koi.com/ks/koi-auktionen.html?p=3

Beberapa rekomendasi Seiryuu:

*Beni Kumonryu 27cm (Starting 190 Euro)
*


*Beni Kumonryu 23cm (Starting190 Euro)*



*Ginrin Tancho Kohaku 27cm (Starting 290 Euro)*


*
Ginrin Kohaku 23cm (Starting 290 Euro)*



*Ginrin Kohaku 32cm (Starting 290 Euro)
*


*Ginrin Showa 22cm (Starting 190 Euro)*



*Showa 29cm (Starting 290 Euro)*



Waktu Lelang:

*Lelang sudah dimulai dari hari ini s/d Minggu, 9 November 2014 pukul 20:00 / 8 Malam (waktu Jerman) = Senin 17 Maret 2014 pukul 02:00 atau jam 2 dini hari (WIB).*

System & Peraturan Lelang:



*Harga lelang di dalam kurs Euro. (1 Euro = Rp. 15,207 per pagi hari 5 Nov 2014)*Kami menghimbau kepada semua peserta lelang untuk selalu meninjau kurs dan melakukan konversi terhadap budget anda karena kurs dapat berubah setiap saat selama lelang berlangsung.


*Seiryuu bertindak sebagai handler dan perantara, sehingga peserta tidak perlu melakukan pendaftaran dan login di website Konishi Europe karena saat ini website tersebut hanya tersedia dalam bahasa Jerman.*System online auction ini tidak mempunyai Injury Time atau Waktu Perpanjangan, sehingga lelang akan berakhir tepat waktu pada jam yg ditetapkan.*System lelang online Konishi Europe memakai system yg sangat fair tanpa menguras budget peserta lelang.*Contoh: Harga yg tertera saat ini pada halaman lelang merupakan harga bidder ke 2 tertinggi ditambahkan 1 Euro. Bila saat ini ada ikan dengan harga 500 Euro dan ada customer Seiryuu dengan budget / max bid 1,000 Euro untuk ikan terserbut, maka Seiryuu akan memasukan angka 1,000 ke dalam System tetapi harga ikan tidak akan berubah langsung menjadi 1,000 Euro, melainkan harga ikan = angka tertinggi yg dimasukan peserta lain sebelum nya dan ditambahkan 1 Euro. Misal angka tertinggi yg dimasukan peserta lain sebelum lelang berakhir adalah 600 Euro dan Seiryuu sudah memasukan angka 1,000 Euro sebelum nya, maka ikan akan tetap dimenangkan Seiryuu dengan harga 601 Euro ( 600 + 1), bukan 1,000 Euro. Peserta bisa menghubungi kami secara langsung bila masi kurang mengerti mengenai system ini.Untuk alasan2 di atas, peserta diharapkan bisa memberikan nilai maximum bid / budget untuk ikan yg diingankan cukup sekali saja dari jauh2 hari tanpa harus melakukan perubahan atau penambahan budget secara mendadak / last minute.*Peserta yang telah memberikan deposito (Lihat Perihal Pembayaran), diharapkan untuk mem-posting maximum bidding price anda di thread ini demi transparansi terhadap forum kois.*Email konfirmasi resmi dari Konishi Europe untuk ikan yg dimenangkan akan kami forward ke email pemenang lelang.

*Syarat, Ketentuan & Peraturan:*





Saat ini, semua ikan berada di Greenhouse Konishi Koi Farm, Hiroshima, Japan.Ikan yang dilelang dijamin berkondisi sehat dan sesuai dengan foto.*Kami tidak menerima complain bila warna ikan sedikit drop sewaktu sampai di Indonesia, karena itu merupakan hal yg wajar dan dianggap resiko bersama.*Pada kasus2 ekstrim seperti warna ikan luntur total semasa karantina, ikan mati, dsb. nya maka tentu akan ada penggantian atau solusi yg bisa dirundingkan bersama.*Ikan dapat dikirim ke Indonesia pada kiriman Seiryuu berikut nya pada akhir bulan Maret atau awal April.*Tidak semua ikan yang dimenangkan bisa di keep di mud pond di Konishi Koi Farm karena space mud pond di Konishi sangatlah terbatas.

*Perihal Pembayaran, Komisi/Fee & Ongkir:*





Peserta Lelang diwajibkan memberikan deposito sebesar Rp 1.000.000,- sebelum menitipkan bid nya, yg bisa ditransfer ke rek BCA 2330553777 a/n Agustinus Kurniawan. Bila peserta pada akhirnya tidak mendapatkan ikan yang diinginkan, maka deposito akan dikembalikan 100%.Peserta diharap menambahkan *15%* dari Final Bidding Price sebagai Komisi untuk Seiryuu yg hanya bertindak sebagai Handler & Pialang pada lelang ini.*5% Komisi dari Final Bidding Price akan kami sisihkan untuk forum Kois.*Contoh: Peserta mememangkan 1 ekor ikan dengan final bidding price seharga 1,000 Euro maka komisi untuk Seiryuu adalah 120 Euro dan Seiryuu akan memberikan 30 Euro untuk forum Kois.*Harga Final Bid + Komisi 15% masih belum termasuk Biaya Ongkir Ikan ke Indonesia. (Sekitar 1,5-2jt per ekor untuk Ikan di bawah 40cm,  2,5- 3 Juta Rupiah per Ekor untuk Ikan berukuran 41-60cm dan 5,5 Jt -6 Jt untuk ikan di atas 55-60cm). Jumlah ongkir biasanya tergantung dari jumlah ikan per box yg bisa disesuaikan dengan permintaan customer atau pemenang lelang.*Pemenang Lelang harus melakukan pelunasan dalam waktu 3 X 24 Jam setelah lelang berakhir melalui kurs yg disepakati dengan kami. Bila tidak, maka deposito dianggap hangus.Ongkir akan ditagih terpisah sewaktu ikan akan dikirim ke Indonesia.

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mawardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 471LLA

Sukses Om Agus

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mulyadi iching

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*Auction No. 204 dibuka kembali untuk Market Indonesia berhubung posisi ikan2 ini masih ada di Jepang.

Menghadirkan 20 Ekor Nisai (Female) kelahiran 2014 berkualitas dari Konishi Koi Farm.
*
Foto2 dan video ikan selengkapnya dapat dilihat di:

http://www.konishi-koi.com/ks/koi-auktionen.html

*Beberapa rekomendasi Seiryuu:*

*Ginrin Ochiba 44cm (Starting 1 Euro) 



Kohaku 52cm (Starting 1 Euro)



Kujaku 50cm (Starting 1 Euro)



Ochiba 47cm (Starting 1 Euro)



Showa 45cm (Starting 1 Euro)



**Tancho Showa 48cm (Starting 1 Euro)
**


Waktu Lelang:
*
Lelang sudah dimulai dari hari ini s/d Minggu, 15 November 2015 pukul    20:00 / 8 Malam (waktu Jerman) = Senin 16 November 2015 pukul 02:00 atau    jam 2 dini hari (WIB).

*System & Peraturan Lelang:*

Harga lelang di dalam kurs Euro. (1 Euro = Rp. 14,600 per pagi hari 11 Nov 2015) Kami menghimbau kepada semua peserta lelang untuk selalu    meninjau kurs dan melakukan konversi terhadap budget anda karena kurs    dapat berubah setiap saat selama lelang berlangsung.

Seiryuu bertindak sebagai handler dan perantara, sehingga peserta tidak    perlu melakukan pendaftaran dan login di website Konishi Europe karena    saat ini website tersebut hanya tersedia dalam bahasa Jerman.System    online auction ini tidak mempunyai Injury Time atau Waktu Perpanjangan,    sehingga lelang akan berakhir tepat waktu pada jam yg  ditetapkan.System   lelang online Konishi Europe memakai system yg  sangat fair tanpa   menguras budget peserta lelang.Contoh: Harga yg  tertera saat ini pada   halaman lelang merupakan harga bidder ke 2  tertinggi ditambahkan 1 Euro.   Bila saat ini ada ikan dengan harga 500  Euro dan ada customer Seiryuu   dengan budget / max bid 1,000 Euro untuk  ikan terserbut, maka Seiryuu   akan memasukan angka 1,000 ke dalam  System tetapi harga ikan tidak akan   berubah langsung menjadi 1,000  Euro, melainkan harga ikan = angka   tertinggi yg dimasukan peserta lain  sebelum nya dan ditambahkan 1 Euro.   Misal angka tertinggi yg  dimasukan peserta lain sebelum lelang berakhir   adalah 600 Euro dan  Seiryuu sudah memasukan angka 1,000 Euro sebelum   nya, maka ikan akan  tetap dimenangkan Seiryuu dengan harga 601 Euro (   600 + 1), bukan  1,000 Euro. Peserta bisa menghubungi kami secara   langsung bila masi  kurang mengerti mengenai system ini.Untuk alasan2 di   atas, peserta  diharapkan bisa memberikan nilai maximum bid / budget   untuk ikan yg  diingankan cukup sekali saja dari jauh2 hari tanpa harus   melakukan  perubahan atau penambahan budget secara mendadak / last   minute.Peserta  yang telah memberikan deposito (Lihat Perihal   Pembayaran), diharapkan  untuk mem-posting maximum bidding price anda di   thread ini demi  transparansi terhadap forum kois.Email konfirmasi  resmi  dari Konishi  Europe untuk ikan yg dimenangkan akan kami forward  ke  email pemenang  lelang.

*Syarat, Ketentuan & Peraturan:
*
Saat ini, semua ikan berada di Greenhouse Konishi Koi Farm, Hiroshima,    Japan.Ikan yang dilelang dijamin berkondisi sehat dan sesuai dengan    foto.Kami tidak menerima complain bila warna ikan sedikit drop sewaktu    sampai di Indonesia, karena itu merupakan hal yg wajar dan dianggap    resiko bersama.Pada kasus2 ekstrim seperti warna ikan luntur total    semasa karantina, ikan mati, dsb. nya maka tentu akan ada penggantian    atau solusi yg bisa dirundingkan bersama. *Ikan dapat dikirim ke Indonesia  pada kiriman Seiryuu berikut nya pada akhir November 2015. 
*
*Perihal Pembayaran, Komisi/Fee & Ongkir:*

Peserta Lelang diwajibkan memberikan deposito sebesar Rp 1.000.000,-    sebelum menitipkan bid nya, yg bisa ditransfer ke rek BCA 2330553777 a/n    Agustinus Kurniawan. Bila peserta pada akhirnya tidak mendapatkan  ikan   yang diinginkan, maka deposito akan dikembalikan 100%.Peserta  diharap   menambahkan15%*dari Final Bidding Price sebagai Komisi untuk  Seiryuu yg   hanya bertindak sebagai Handler & Pialang pada lelang  ini.5%  Komisi  dari Final Bidding Price akan kami sisihkan untuk forum   Kois.Contoh:  Peserta mememangkan 1 ekor ikan dengan final bidding   price seharga 1,000  Euro maka komisi untuk Seiryuu adalah 120 Euro dan   Seiryuu akan  memberikan 30 Euro untuk forum Kois.Harga Final Bid +   Komisi 15% masih  belum termasuk Biaya Ongkir Ikan ke Indonesia.*   (Sekitar 2jt per ekor  untuk Ikan di bawah 40cm, 3 Juta Rupiah   per Ekor untuk Ikan  berukuran 41-60cm dan 5,5 Jt-6 Jt untuk ikan di   atas 55-60cm)*. Jumlah  ongkir biasanya tergantung dari jumlah ikan per box yg bisa disesuaikan  dengan permintaan customer.

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

